
A police officer's disciplinary history is confidential in 50% of US states - doubleocherry
https://project.wnyc.org/disciplinary-records/
======
chmaynard
This is journalism at its best. I just wrote a letter to my state
representative in Rhode Island urging that these records be made available to
the public.

